# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Ziekte van Lyme

## Antje Visser

Heeft iemand ervaring met de ziekte van Lyme en MMS supplement

----------


## shelara

> Heeft iemand ervaring met de ziekte van Lyme en MMS supplement


Hallo Antje
Ben zelf Chronisch Lyme patient, maar zie op het forum de waarschuwing voor MMS.
Ikzelf heb van de natuurarts Burbur-detox, Samento, dan Banderol, en paraseptese.

http://www.lymenet.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=5774

Ik hoop dat je er wat mee kunt
groetje Shelara

----------

